# Sur in english



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

SUR in English - Spanish news in english


Surinenglish.com, the site for Southern Spain. Latest News in Malaga, Costa del Sol, Andalucia, Gibraltar and Spain




www.surinenglish.com





Just in case anybody else is in a similar situation as me, the above link will take you to information regarding travel restrictions in Andalucia. I've found it to be the most relevant web site for Covid related travel restrictions (including an interactive map) in Andalucia. I'm longing for the day the "Cierre perimetral" within Andalucia are lifted so that I can fly to Malaga and get to my house.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Let's hope it's not too long, there are many people in the same situation and it must be extremely frustrating. But these travel restrictions are there for a good reason. Last time they were relaxed (Christmas period) we saw a huge Covid spike afterwards, worse than the first wave, and vaccines are in very short supply here.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

This map might be useful as well - Medidas preventivas COVID 19 - Junta de Andalucía


----------

